# Can audi, scion,subaru, etc rims fit my mk4 jetta



## mk4borajetta (Dec 29, 2009)

i want to know since some audi's (like tt), some scion, subaru, and some more i can think of right know have the same bolt pattern my jetta has which is 5x100 can some of them rims fit my jetta without any problems and can someone tell which factory rims will fit my jetta without any adapters and drilling please .


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Can audi, scion,subaru, etc rims fit my mk4 jetta (mk4borajetta)*

as long as its 5x100 they will fit


----------



## mk4borajetta (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Can audi, scion,subaru, etc rims fit my mk4 jetta (blacksmoke194)*

ok with that in mind i tried one of my friend srt-4 rim on my car the lug holes lined up it was just the center part was like an tight fit and i thought that was not good so it will be ok


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Can audi, scion,subaru, etc rims fit my mk4 jetta (mk4borajetta)*

SRT= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Can audi, scion,subaru, etc rims fit my mk4 jetta (blacksmoke194)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blacksmoke194* »_as long as its 5x100 they will fit


uhhh... you're forgot to mention...
CENTERBORE and OFFSET
scion,subaru have a smaller centebore and won't work. unless you machine centerbore.
subaru offset is higher than your VW and most like will require a spacer.
audi has same centerbore




_Modified by teutoned at 10:25 AM 2-27-2010_


----------

